# HIIT Programs.



## OuiSwim (Apr 1, 2009)

Currently our soccer coach has us running a "modified" HIIT program. Basically it is Jog the long part of the field and sprint the short parts(around the boundaries).

I was wondering if this would actually qualify as a HIIT program or should I suggest something a little more intense? We usually do this for 20 minutes and it doesn't do much for me.

Could anyone suggest a better HIIT program?

Thanks in advance!

(No more flaming, I promise. Sorry about that, had a rough week  )


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 1, 2009)

I was thinking maybe 45 minutes. 5 minute jog warm-up. Then 1 minute jog with 30 second sprints in between each. What do you think?


----------



## T_man (Apr 1, 2009)

well if it was HIIT, then

1.) 40 mins you would be dead. 20 mins is pushing it when doing HIIT
2.) 1 minute is nowhere near enough rest for a 30 second INTENSE sprint
3.) when doing HIIT you should ideally not even be able to jog in order to recover, fast paced walks should be the most intense thing you can do while recovering, as you need to recover
4.) You dont need to kill yourself before soccer, the level of running your coach has prepared is sufficient for pre-training, which is what we do too, as well as occasional plyo
5.) If you're doing it properly and are serious about it, rather than just doing it "cos the coach sed it" and arent doing it intensly enough, the sprints will be quite taxing considering you're going to be doing training after

A suggestion I would make would be to (dont know what it's called), make groups of 2-3, stand in a line in your groups, mark out 5, 10, and 15m markers ahead, then run to 5m mark, come back, run to 15m mark and back, run to 10m mark and come back. or to 10 before 15. When completed it at a high intensity, the next person behind you goes, and when they're done, you go again. It's really hard

 Your choice really it's really effective and will make you sick


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 1, 2009)

Are you refering to Suicides? If so we usually do those at the end of practices, and it does make me sick to my stomach I know what you're talking about. He also has the midfielders(me) stay after everyone else and run extra.

Ok good advice.
Maybe I'll try
25 Minutes HIIT
5 Minute warm-up
30 Second Sprints
90 second brisk walk/jog (depending on how tired it makes me)

Is that a bit better?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 1, 2009)

The key to HIIT is intensity, so if you can go for more than 15 minutes you're not sprinting fast enough, or not pushing yourself hard enough.

3-10 minutes slays me on a proper HIIT session doing 30sec/30sec. With a decent rest portion of 60-90 sec 15 minutes is ample.


----------



## T_man (Apr 1, 2009)

yea that sounds much better.

Do it for reps rather than time.
DO like 6-9 reps and increase the amount of reps you do as you get fitter.


----------



## T_man (Apr 1, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> The key to HIIT is intensity, so if you can go for more than 15 minutes you're not sprinting fast enough, or not pushing yourself hard enough.
> 
> 3-10 minutes slays me on a proper HIIT session doing 30sec/30sec. With a decent rest portion of 60-90 sec 15 minutes is ample.



Isnt the idea to have a longer rest time than the sprint phase?? Thats how I've always done it. A ratio of 1:2/3 maybe??


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 1, 2009)

T_man said:


> Isnt the idea to have a longer rest time than the sprint phase?? Thats how I've always done it. A ratio of 1:2/3 maybe??



There are a few different ways you can do it. I always found a 1:1 ratio the most intense that was actually acheiveble for any decent amount of time.

I have done it a number of ways and each is slightly different. Its a good option to use them to get better.

Ie - instead of your hiit session lasting longer, change the ratio from 1:3 to 1:2 or something.

Theres a protocol called Tabata which is 2:1 work:rest ratio - 30sec on, 15sec off. Combine that with kettlebells and holy fuck puke town.


----------



## T_man (Apr 1, 2009)

i feel like puking just at the thought of 2:1


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 2, 2009)

I might cut back to 15 minutes then.
Last night I did 25 minutes, with a 5 minute warm-up and did 30 second sprint, with a 45 second jog. Holy hell not only was I sore, I felt sick to my stomach after.

I don't think I could handle a 2:1 ration yet lol.

I might try reps as opposed to time, thanks for the suggestions all around.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree, true hit won't take more than a few minutes.  The imagination is the only thing that limits what you actually want to do in the routine.  Its not hard to figure out.  

Qui, dont kill yourself...for the 20th time.


----------



## T_man (Apr 2, 2009)

yea when I said increase reps it sounded like increasing weights when lifting 

I meant like as you get fitter, reduce rest time/increase sprint time and when you get to like a 2:1 ratio start doing more reps and start again. This will take you quite a while to manage to add a proper HIIT rep to what you currently do


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 2, 2009)

Ya, I did HIIT about an hour ago.
This time I did
15 minutes
5 minute warm-up
15 second spring
45 second jog
(I was sore a balls from yesterday so I tryed to take it a bit easier, I might stick with this one though until I need something a little more challenging.)

Merkaba, do you just like picking on me? 

Its OUI not QUI (Oui = French for yes)
It's a stupid joke between me and my Russian swim coach,the OuiSwim thing.


----------



## T_man (Apr 2, 2009)

you're doing it 2 days in a row??

is it really high intensity


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, no the only reason I did it twice in a row is to tweak it and see what was a good intensity. I only plan on doing it 3- possibly 4 times a week.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ugh.

HIIT: Supercharge your Fitness and Fat Loss


----------



## Built (Apr 3, 2009)

Read my daredevils link. Mine's geared for fat-loss, though.


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 4, 2009)

Mmm, cheers.
I'm trying Built's for a few weeks. It's pretty intense but that's how I like 'em.
Thanks for all the advice/help


----------



## GauSha (Nov 20, 2011)

I've recently started a new routine focused around HIIT. I'm 30 years old and relatively fit. Small guy at 5'4 and weighing roughly 59kg. My aim is not to get massive but more to get defined and cut. The area that I feel I wanna target the most is my mid section (lowr abs). Can you tell me if my routine sounds like it would work. I've been doing it for the past week and feel great. 

HIIT: 3x week
Phase I
-5 min: warm up (treadmill)
-10 min: sprint/jog: 15sec sprint/45sec jog
-2 min: cool down 
Phase II
-20 min: steady state cardio (eliptical)
Phase III
-10min: sprint/jog: 1min sprint:1min jog (lower intensity then in Phase I).

The days that I'm not doing HIIT, I do stead state cardio for 30-40 minutes. Along with a high intensity based weight session (3-4x week). 

Any tips woudl be great. 
ps: Would it hurt to have a weight session on days of HIIT? ie: high rep/low weight work otu? 

Cheers.


----------



## Built (Nov 21, 2011)

GauSha, have you read my article? Also, are you losing weight on your current diet? What calories are you running?


----------



## 258884 (Nov 21, 2011)

Why not go back to the ole' standby:  windsprints or gassers.

Since you are geared towards soccer.


----------



## GauSha (Nov 21, 2011)

Built said:


> GauSha, have you read my article? Also, are you losing weight on your current diet? What calories are you running?


 
Great article. Very indepth. I weigh in at about 125lbs, 5'4 (ish), neck: 14.5 inches, waist: 30 inches. Based on these numbers I calcuated my body fat to be roughy 12% with a lean body weight of 110lbs. 

I wanna be at least 7-8% body fat, which would mean I would need to get down to 119.5 lbs. (sound plausible?). "At a loss of 0.5 pounds per week, you will hit your goal weight of 119.6 pounds in 10.9 weeks (about 2.7 months), which theoretically means running a caloric deficit of 250.0 calories per day." Does that sound right to you? 

I see my upper abs, but lower abs are "hidden" (as seen in the attached picture). I have altered my diet. 

This past week (7 days) on average my caloric intake was: 1936 calories; excersided off: 650calories; fats: 45grams; protein: 128grams; carbs: 200grams 

On days of my HIIT (3x a week), I am also doing medium weights/high reps (focusing on compound exercises, in a circuit type manner to keep my hear rate up). Compared to my "off HIIT" days, where I'm doing steady state cardio for about 30-45 minutes and with heavier weights (but focusing on 2 body parts in those sessions). I've also factored in 1-2 rest days in between. 

With the information provided in the last two posts, do my goals (long term) of cutting up and getting more defined appear attainable? I have noticed a difference in the past three weeks (going from 132lbs to 125lbs). 

How is my excercise/HIIT workout looking to you and do you have any suggestions in terms of modifying the work out? What else should I do? If you have the time, I'd love to hear your feedback. Thanks for the promt reply. 

G (I've included a picture that was taken probably 3 months ago). Thats the most recent one I have for now.


----------



## Built (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, you're pretty lean now - nice! And thank you for reading my article. 

You are currently maintaining on approximately 15 x your weight in pounds, which means you're normal. Ignore calories burned from now on. You aren't burning as much as you think you are, you're too fit now. It's pretty much pointless to try to track calories-burned, so just pay attention to the calories you eat, and your weight. Train properly, eat right, and assume you only drop fat. You'll be able to see how you look at your goal weight and assess your progress accordingly. 

Do the circuits one or two days a week if you wish instead of HIIT, but lift lower-rep and heavy maybe twice a week to maintain muscle mass. Long rest breaks - make sure your heart rate goes down before you start your next set. 

It could be something as simple as these two workouts:

Workout A: 3 sets of 5-8 reps
Squats
Weighted chins
Shoulder press

Workout B: 3 sets of 5-8 reps
Deads
Bench
Rows

So for example, you could do HIIT or circuit training followed by steady-state cardio three times a week, and the low-rep workouts followed by a walk twice a week. 

Or do something like this:

Monday: AM: hiit, then steady-state cardio 20-40 minutes as per "Daredevils"
Monday PM: Workout A

Tuesday: rest

Wednesday: circuits, then steady-state cardio 20-40 minutes as per "Daredevils"

Thursday: rest

Friday: AM: hiit, then steady-state cardio 20-40 minutes as per "Daredevils"
Friday PM: Workout A

Saturday: circuits, then steady-state cardio 20-40 minutes as per "Daredevils"

Sunday: rest


----------



## GauSha (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot for those tips. Much appreciated. 

So I've noticed that both types of weight training (circuits and work out a/b) are focused around heavy weights and low reps (compared to the circuit being medium weights/high reps and work out a/b = heavy/low reps). 

Is this because I am already getting the high intensity work out effect (cutting up) via the HIIT and therefore dont need the strenght training to cut up (but moreso as a tool to maintain size (and if possibly add a bit more muscle)?

I like your compound exercises. Seem efficient and to the point. Could you recommend some circuits (if possibly) that I could intergrate into my training or when I start my next program?

Does the HIIT seem alright to you? 

Thanks again. Good to hear from someone with some background knowledge. 

Cheers


----------



## GauSha (Nov 22, 2011)

PS: I'm reading youre Daredevils are Shredded as I write this. A great easy read. Makes sense. Along the lines of my HIIT from what I read.
pps: is my carb intake too high?
pps: I think I am getting confused with how you have written down the circuit and w/o A/B. Are w/o A/B my circuit exercises or are they the strength training I do when not doing circuits. (sorry for all the questions  )


----------



## Built (Nov 22, 2011)

GauSha said:


> Thanks a lot for those tips. Much appreciated.
> 
> So I've noticed that both types of weight training (circuits and work out a/b) are focused around heavy weights and low reps (compared to the circuit being medium weights/high reps and work out a/b = heavy/low reps).


I'm not sure if you meant to type it that way. Circuit training is, as you said, medium-ish weights done in higher rep ranges and with little or no rest between sets. The two "heavy" workouts I suggest are the opposite: lift as heavy as you can, safely and with good form, in a 5-8 rep range, with nice long rest breaks so you are sure to be rested for your next set. 


GauSha said:


> Is this because I am already getting the high intensity work out effect (cutting up) via the HIIT and therefore dont need the strenght training to cut up (but moreso as a tool to maintain size (and if possibly add a bit more muscle)?


You're trying to diet down to near competition-level bodyfat. You are not going to add ANY muscle. If you're lucky, you won't lose any. The two heavy workouts are there to help you protect lean mass. You use diet to cut up. The training just tells the food where to go, and with a little strategy, encourages your body to burn a little more fat and a little less muscle. 



GauSha said:


> I like your compound exercises. Seem efficient and to the point. Could you recommend some circuits (if possibly) that I could intergrate into my training or when I start my next program?


Pick any full-body circuit you like. It doesn't even have to be full body every workout - just make sure you balance push with pull, and upper with lower. 



GauSha said:


> Does the HIIT seem alright to you?
> 
> Thanks again. Good to hear from someone with some background knowledge.
> 
> Cheers



If the HIIT fits with the protocol I wrote up, then yes. Happy starving.


----------



## GauSha (Nov 22, 2011)

LEGEND! Thanks  . ALL clear


----------



## fireman23 (Dec 14, 2011)

throw on a weight vest.... youll be golden


----------



## joesmooth20 (Dec 18, 2011)

I live in MN and cannot perform HIIT outside due to the snow and ice.  Could you do this exercise on an exercise bike or elliptical?  Trying to go from 11mph down to 4pm on a treadmill can be dangerous as well.


----------

